
Craig Newmark’s New Hit List - wallflower
https://medium.com/s/love-hate/craig-newmarks-new-hit-list-624341007d72
======
josh_carterPDX
Craig does amazing work to support veterans. As someone who helps to run a
non-profit aimed at getting more veterans to start tech companies he has been
a supreme advocate and has put his money where his mouth is.

------
burtonator
He could start by not suing people using Craigslist to build cool apps:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Craigslist_Inc._v._3Taps_Inc](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Craigslist_Inc._v._3Taps_Inc).

It's ironic that he created a business making classified ads "free" but then
sued when someone tried to do it to him...

~~~
jzawodn
I think you overestimate his involvement in the day-to-day operations of the
company he started.

Actually, I know you do. :-)

Craig's a good guy.

~~~
bap
legit personal reference - if you don't know who Jeremy is already. ;)

